# Daylight Savings Time.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Two weeks from this Sunday, (November 3rd), Daylight Saving Time ends and Standard time begins.

Late last spring, the Tennessee legislature approved a bill that made Daylight Savings time permanent, which the Governor promptly signed. The kicker is that Federal law has provision for making Standard time permanent, but no provision for making Daylight Savings Time permanent. So Tennessee cannot make the change to permanent DST until Federal law makes provision for such a change. Several other states have done the same as Tennessee and several more are awaiting State approval to do so. I am not sure how this is being received by the U.S. Legislature.

I prefer DST year around and dread the thought of changing back to Standard time in a little over two weeks. I do not care for sunset at 5:30+ET clockwise in December and January.

Some folks prefer to stay on Standard time year around.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I really could care less which way the time is set (standard or the stupid daylight savings) I just wish the politicians would set it 1 way or the other & LEAVE IT ALONE. After all there's not 1 more minute of daylight shining during same time frame either way!! Heck just split the difference by changing time by 30 minutes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KS John (Aug 6, 2018)

Why do politicians think they are God and can make more daylight in a 24 hour day? If you need to go home early, start early, do not ruin everyone else's day by forcing your way on them!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Many folks that have a 9-5 job get home in the dark here....DST in the winter would allow those here to get a few chores done while still light.....like feeding their cattle etc.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

KS John said:


> Why do politicians think they are God and can make more daylight in a 24 hour day? If you need to go home early, start early, do not ruin everyone else's day by forcing your way on them!


The people of Tennessee asked for a permanent change to DST....it was overwhelmingly supported by the citizens statewide. So, they sought the support of their state legislators whom of which obliged. No one was portraying God Almighty.

Regards, Mike


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Vol said:


> Two weeks from this Sunday, (November 3rd), Daylight Saving Time ends and Standard time begins.
> 
> Late last spring, the Tennessee legislature approved a bill that made Daylight Savings time permanent, which the Governor promptly signed. The kicker is that Federal law has provision for making Standard time permanent, but no provision for making Daylight Savings Time permanent. So Tennessee cannot make the change to permanent DST until Federal law makes provision for such a change. Several other states have done the same as Tennessee and several more are awaiting State approval to do so. I am not sure how this is being received by the U.S. Legislature.
> 
> ...


First choice

Second choice

I really, really do not like the changing twice a year!

Shelia


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

It's to keep the after work hunters at bay


----------



## KS John (Aug 6, 2018)

Vol said:


> The people of Tennessee asked for a permanent change to DST....it was overwhelmingly supported by the citizens statewide. So, they sought the support of their state legislators whom of which obliged. No one was portraying God Almighty.
> 
> Regards, Mike


But in my admittedly simple mind, there are X number of daylight hours in a day. If the people of Tennessee who have 9 to 5 jobs ( I have one of those too, only 06:00 to 16:30) need more daylight they need to petition there employers to allow them flexible hours. If they are involved with working with out of state or out of country suppliers or customers they are actually allowing themselves less time to interact with them, unless of course they change to permanent DST. Just my opinion.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Vol said:


> Many folks that have a 9-5 job get home in the dark here....DST in the winter would allow those here to get a few chores done while still light.....like feeding their cattle etc.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Here it's sunset a little after 5 and not 5.30, so I would like it but probably won't ever fly here.

Is the whole state of Tenn. in the same time zone? If so I imagine there is a vast sunset time difference from one end of the state to the other (as the great state of Ken. may have too).

Larry


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

r82230 said:


> Is the whole state of Tenn. in the same time zone?
> 
> Larry


No, most of the state(2/3rds) is in the Central Time Zone....the other 1/3 is in the Eastern.

Regards, Mike


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm with you Mike. Not looking forward to the change in 3 weeks. For me it's dark soon after I get home from the day job, and for some reason that seems to take the wind out of my sails.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Time change sucks during harvest.Hauling grain to town or moving machinery in the dark.I try to keep that to a minimum.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Indiana had it right for a long time and everyone else said we needed to change. We were DST all my life until about 10 or 12 years ago. Then, boarding Illinois, my county decided to move to Central time and observe DST in the summer. So our summers were the same as always, dark at 9 pm but in the dead of winter, sunset at 4-4:30 and pitch dark by 5 pm. DEPRESSING! Fortunately, that only lasted one year and we switched back to eastern time. We had a standing joke that winter, if you didn’t get done by noon, just as well quit till tomorrow. Of course, daylight till after 10 pm took a while to get used too as well. Now, as I get older, I work with the sun. I get up at daylight and I am done in at dark year around.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

KS John said:


> Why do politicians think they are God and can make more daylight in a 24 hour day? If you need to go home early, start early, do not ruin everyone else's day by forcing your way on them!


The change was put into place to accomodate agricultural workers, especially berry pickers in Florida I guess. It allowed them more light during the workable hours of the day.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

paoutdoorsman said:


> I'm with you Mike. Not looking forward to the change in 3 weeks. For me it's dark soon after I get home from the day job, and for some reason that seems to take the wind out of my sails.


Same for me, it's hard to explain. I'm on the go, working outside until it's dark out. Then I'll work a little more, then finally go in. When it gets dark so early I'm still programmed to think it's time to go in and it's too late to do anything else, even though it's only 6. Then I have no motivation to do anything. I will sit around during this transition period and watch tv in the evenings, and that's my relaxation for the year. After that I work up enough motivation and start working on the house (winter project). That gets my mind recalibrated pretty good and then I'll be back to working until 10 pm.


----------



## KS John (Aug 6, 2018)

Hayjosh said:


> The change was put into place to accomodate agricultural workers, especially berry pickers in Florida I guess. It allowed them more light during the workable hours of the day.


FYI Wikipedia

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daylight_saving_time

Note the solution in the history section 1810.


----------

